# xt-2 or upgrade canon gear



## jimmy986 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have been an x-pro1 user for a few years. I have the 35mm 1.4 and 14mm lenses. I also have an old canon 50d and a 400mm 5.6 lens for wildlife photography. I have been considering getting an x-t2 and the 100-400. It would be nice to have two cameras that share lenses and the smaller footprint of the x-t2 versus the canon. I have been trying to get definitive answers on how good the x-t2 is for bird photography but it seems there are a lot of conflicting reviews of the AF and other factors versus a dslr. Being that I already have the canon lens I could upgrade to something like the 7d. It sounds like it may be a better camera for bird photography and it would be a cheaper upgrade although offset somewhat by selling the canon gear.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 30, 2016)

jimmy986 said:


> I have been an x-pro1 user for a few years. I have the 35mm 1.4 and 14mm lenses. I also have an old canon 50d and a 400mm 5.6 lens for wildlife photography. I have been considering getting an x-t2 and the 100-400. It would be nice to have two cameras that share lenses and the smaller footprint of the x-t2 versus the canon. I have been trying to get definitive answers on how good the x-t2 is for bird photography but it seems there are a lot of conflicting reviews of the AF and other factors versus a dslr. Being that I already have the canon lens I could upgrade to something like the 7d. It sounds like it may be a better camera for bird photography and it would be a cheaper upgrade although offset somewhat by selling the canon gear.



This might help:

You think Fuji X-Pro1 has slow or bad Autofocus, No it hasn’t, you just have to learn how to shoot with it properly! » OSCARSSON-real life photography blog

I don't shoot the Fuji myself, so I did a bit of quick reading.  Note that the author is obviously a fan of the X Pro 1 system.. however after reading through this, I wouldn't recommend the camera for wildlife shooting.

Note that the methods he is using allow him to get 1 or possibly 2 frames of a moving target.  For wildlife shooting, particularly birds, your Canon is going to be a much better bet.  Nothing against mirrorless mind you, but their AF systems just can't keep up with DSLR at this point.


----------



## jimmy986 (Nov 30, 2016)

Well I definitely wouldn't be using the x-pro1. I love it for street photography but it is nowhere close to being good enough for wildlife. I'm considering adding the x-t2 which supposedly has much better AF. I'm not necessarily expecting it to be as good as a 7d mark II but if it's close, then it might be worth it for a couple other reasons. The tilting LCD,smaller camera, weather resistance, wireless transfer, wifi to phone shutter release, one set of lenses with my x-pro1, etc.

And I like the high ISO quality the x-pro 1 has and I'm assuming the x-t2 is even better. The 7d might be equally as good but my old 50d definitely is lacking there.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 30, 2016)

jimmy986 said:


> Well I definitely wouldn't be using the x-pro1. I love it for street photography but it is nowhere close to being good enough for wildlife. I'm considering adding the x-t2 which supposedly has much better AF. I'm not necessarily expecting it to be as good as a 7d mark II but if it's close, then it might be worth it for a couple other reasons. The tilting LCD,smaller camera, weather resistance, wireless transfer, wifi to phone shutter release, one set of lenses with my x-pro1, etc.
> 
> And I like the high ISO quality the x-pro 1 has and I'm assuming the x-t2 is even better. The 7d might be equally as good but my old 50d definitely is lacking there.



try asking over here: fujix-forum.com

Joe

P.S. I recently purchased an X-T2 and am very happy with it, but I have zero experience with the type of photography you want to do and can't speak to that aspect of the camera.


----------



## jimmy986 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> jimmy986 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I definitely wouldn't be using the x-pro1. I love it for street photography but it is nowhere close to being good enough for wildlife. I'm considering adding the x-t2 which supposedly has much better AF. I'm not necessarily expecting it to be as good as a 7d mark II but if it's close, then it might be worth it for a couple other reasons. The tilting LCD,smaller camera, weather resistance, wireless transfer, wifi to phone shutter release, one set of lenses with my x-pro1, etc.
> ...


I have. Being that its a fuji forum I wanted other opinions. I love my fuji camera and really want the x-t2 to be the answer but I don't want that clouding my judgement or the advice I get from other people that may be Fuji enthusiasts.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 30, 2016)

Well even in the link you provided did you notice this in the description?

6 frames per second continuous shooting, *not suggested for moving objects *


----------



## jimmy986 (Nov 30, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Well even in the link you provided did you notice this in the description?
> 
> 6 frames per second continuous shooting, *not suggested for moving objects *


I assume you mean the original post? I guess the forum automatically provides links because I didn't add those. 
That being said, that link is for the x-pro 1 at 6 frames per second. I already have the x-pro 1. That isn't the model I'm asking about. I am considering the x-t2.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 30, 2016)

I have the XP1 and the XT2.  The XP1 does everything slow (period). The EVF updates in low light were a joke, and that camera should never have been released with such a poor low light EVF. But we're here to speak of the XT2.  I don't shoot BIF.  But I shoot a lot of action/sports stuff with the Fuji (mainly the XT1 before getting the XT2).  The XT1 is a significant AF upgrade to the XP1. It focuses extremely fast but it doesn't track.  On the XT1,  if you can manage to keep the moving subject in the focus reticle, you will get a sequence of moving images.  But you will have to work harder and you'll have less keepers than with a dSLR. (I also have 1Ds.)  The AF on the XT2 is another level up from the XT1.  While I haven't had a chance to try it out on tracking, I suspect it will be significant better than the XT1 on tracking. So far, nothing beats flagship dSLRs for tracking.  If you're in SoCal I have the XT2 and a 100-400 if you want to try it out.

It will be hard to beat the 7D for action ... the question is the 7D significantly better than the XT2?


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 30, 2016)

jimmy986 said:


> That being said, that link is for the x-pro 1 at 6 frames per second. I already have the x-pro 1. That isn't the model I'm asking about. I am considering the x-t2.



My original recommendation stands.  If your shooting wildlife, neither is what I consider to be a good option.  The good old fashioned DSLR is the way to go.


----------

